# Don't throw stones please....



## TDoll (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't throw stones please, ok??
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I wuv you guys....
I really wasn't impressed AT ALL by the LUSH store today.  I dunno, it was just....well....weird.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I looove natural products and all and I was by no means expecting some great fancy store, but I was really unimpressed.  I actually used to buy handmade soaps all the time from this hole in the wall store that you sliced off yourself...so I love totally un-fancy products.  It wasn't that...it was just a multitude of little very weird things. 
I've just heard so many raves about the stuff, so I was thinking it was going to smell all nice and yummy and the products would as well.  I seriously stalked out the website for a few days prior to my visit to get some descriptions of the products so I would know a little bit about what I was looking at.  The descriptions of the scents and product photos were VERRRRY appealing.  *I wanted* *everything*.  I'm so glad I didn't order anything...

Upon entering, my nose was taken over by an odd scent....One you would experience when snorting soap.  Seriously, my nose kinda burned.  My mother was with me and we were like, damn.  We were the only ones in the store and I was determined to keep an open mind.  It was set up super cute, but it was kind of overwhelming.  I started looking around and went to the soaps first.  I'm seriously not picky by any means about fragrances...I usually like most everything.  But the soaps smelled really bland.  Even the ones I was expecting to smell great like the Honey I washed the kids one....it was funky.  The only one I liked was Rockstar.  Some of them had already been pre-packaged and they were pretty small chunks IMO...and they were around $10. * I'm no cheapskate by ANY means*....I don't even want to tell you what I spend on some products...but I felt like these weren't worth the money compared to similar products I've tried.
Then I went over to the massage bars because I was planning on buying one of the Soft Cours.  It smelled like faint chocolate and was verrrry small.  Super small.  Small like, half a use small.  NO thanks.  I rubbed the Therapy one on me (the girl who worked there meant she was going to rub my arm down with the stuff...which was ok because I wanted to try it out).  It felt super waxy...it was just nothing special
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Then I looked at the shower jellies and they were in these long open containers that had been touched and they were like "settling" and oozing all over the place.  I smelled all of them and none smelled great to me.  
The bath bombs were cute...I smelled several of them and none were super fabulous or anything, but they were really cute....????  I didn't want to buy one just because it was cute.  A few years ago at B&BW they came out with bath bombs that were similar...but the size of the largest ones LUSH carried and smelled amazing.  These just didn't compare. I smelled the special edition wedding one and it made me feel like I had almost brought on a nose bleed.  The scent was not good either.  Very overwhelming...granted, I know the fragrance would have "softened" significantly after dissolving, but it wasn't a good fragrance.  I tried some of the body creams and the lemony cuticle butter.  The body lotions felt good, but I have a lot of lotions that feel just the same.  And the cuticle butter was just ok... not worth $13.  Then I came to the refrigerated facial products section.  I was kinda weirded out because the masks and whatnot looked totally gross.  I'm all for goopy green face masks, but weird oils and water were settled on the top of all of them...?? Is that normal? It freaked me out.

The weirdest part of the whole experience was the slab of greasy soap sitting on the counter that looked like raw fish....??? I dunno.  It was rolled up like sushi-style but in a big ole' loaf.  It almost turned my stomach.  Buuut, I smiled and looked away and stiiiiill kept an open mind and was determined to find something I liked.
Then I found the creamy candy bubble bar and I liked it's scent alright.   I also liked the MMM bath melt. SO I found a $12 gift set that had a VERY SMALL Rockstar soap and a full sized (I think) Creamy Candy bubble bar.  So I bought 2...one for me, one for my friend.  I also bought a MMM Melting Marshmallow Moments bath melt and WOOOOO I got a freebie....get ready kids.... HALF a Wedding bath bomb.  Oh boy.  My faaav.  I'm j/k...I'll use it I'm sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.   Maybe I'll change my mind about it...  So I left LUSH disappointed with my super small bag of little products.  I did end up finding a fabulous gift for my friend elsewhere though, which I was happy about.

I mean, damn.  I was planning on dropping some serious $$$ in this place.  So I blew it on makeup instead...lol.    But when I went to Macys, I discovered they had a LUSH section in the cosmetics department that was actually laid out a lot nicer than the actual LUSH store and the products looked better almost... I dunno.  I looked around HOPING to have this Macy's LUSH department change my mind, but it didn't.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I daren't use the word "hype"...but oh well, I just did.  Don't hurt me people...remember, I wuv you guys...lol.

Oh well. I gave it a shot!  I know a lot of you love this stuff and if you've never experienced LUSH, please do.  Make your own decision about it.  I just had to share.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 31, 2008)

hey girl! i know my first time i went in there it was overwhelming!!

but i only bought rockstar and japanese girl soap when i stopped there for the second time (first time was such a bust...nada). I like them and want to try some more. in moderation! lol 

share with us how you like/don't like rockstar!!


----------



## pratbc (Jul 31, 2008)

TDoll,  I totally feel you on this one!  Today was my first day visiting the Lush section of Macy's.  The first thing that turned me off was the strong smell.  I have a really sensitive nose and strong scents give me a massive headache (I hold my breath when I have to walk near the perfume department at dept stores).  But I had a few dollars in Macy's credit and was determined to try something because I have heard sooooo many people rave about this brand.
Some of the soaps just looked so unattractive to me, but I was looking for face products so I just skipped the soaps and bombs all together and headed straight for the face stuff.  Then I saw what looked like a salad bar with a bunch of different dressings.  The saleslady told me it was the "fresh" mask bar.  She had me smell some of them and I was not at all impressed.
So, I ended up walking out of there with a small Mask of Magnaminty.  I figured I will give it a whirl before I say I am totally turned off by the brand.
PLMK how the product you bought turned out, I will do the same.


----------



## mtrimier (Jul 31, 2008)

i'm not a big Lush-ie. Seems like whatever I get disappoints me. Sakura bath bomb was nice, but didn't really do anything for me. Karma soap made me want to throw it out the car window, and the cherry blossom soap i got (i can't remember what the name was but it was in a sakura set), lord, gag reflex when I wet it. Smelled like moth balls. 

Ring of roses buttercream i got for my friend, and she liked it. Sea Vegetable soap was also well received by my ex, as was the marathon bubble bar, but I just didn't like what I got. Oh well. Still looking for something that I will like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with your foray into Lush, though!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 31, 2008)

I normally don't get bothered by smells but the LUSH store is so overpowering that I can hardly stand to be in there for more than about 10 minutes.  I don't see the giant hype with LUSH but I do like some of their skincare and masks.  I sometimes feel like I am the only one that isn't head over heels for LUSH!


----------



## KikiB (Jul 31, 2008)

I have no need for LUSH since I work at B&BW, but the smell IS overpowering. I'm sure they don't need to fragrance their store like how we do because THEIR PRODUCTS DO IT! Also as a person who does not believe in bar soap...I will gladly stick to my store that only sells two different bar soaps. They have us beat because we have only done bath bombs once since I worked at the store (almost two years now)...but from what I saw on the website they definitely looked pricey for the amount of product you get.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm sorry you didn't like your first visit to the LUSH store! I feel like I gave you bad advice now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll admit, I would be pretty turned off to to see the shower jellies just sitting out with fingerprints all over it. I mean who in the hell wants to buy that and wash with it after god knows who/what had their hands on it?


----------



## TDoll (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_I have no need for LUSH since I work at B&BW, but the smell IS overpowering. I'm sure they don't need to fragrance their store like how we do because THEIR PRODUCTS DO IT! Also as a person who does not believe in bar soap...I will gladly stick to my store that only sells two different bar soaps. They have us beat because we have only done bath bombs once since I worked at the store (almost two years now)...but from what I saw on the website they definitely looked pricey for the amount of product you get._

 
Those bath bombs y'all had were the shit! Weren't they called like "ice cream" or something??? I remember getting a yummy watermelon and peach and cream one.  I dunno.  I live near a flagship store and I could've sworn they had some last year too.  Maybe these past 2 crazy years have just gone by fast!! I wish y'all would have those again.  They were my fav.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_I'm sorry you didn't like your first visit to the LUSH store! I feel like I gave you bad advice now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll admit, I would be pretty turned off to to see the shower jellies just sitting out with fingerprints all over it. I mean who in the hell wants to buy that and wash with it after god knows who/what had their hands on it?_

 

NO YOU DIDN'T!! lol... I wish you would've been with me...it was a funny experience.  I swear, the sales girl like took a full bath while we were there, like showing us products and stuff.  It was hilarious.



Thanks for being so nice guys.  I was expecting to get beat up when I posted this, but I had to share!  It was funny, when my mom and I left we were just like, "I don't get it." lol
But, I am happy with what I got.  I'll let y'all know how I like them for sure.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 1, 2008)

That's okay. Not everyone has to like every store.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Those bath bombs y'all had were the shit! Weren't they called like "ice cream" or something??? I remember getting a yummy watermelon and peach and cream one. I dunno. I live near a flagship store and I could've sworn they had some last year too. Maybe these past 2 crazy years have just gone by fast!! I wish y'all would have those again. They were my fav._

 
That was DEFINITELY before my time, although last year we had the Twisted Peppermint in a bath fizzie and they sold like hotcakes since they were $3.50 each. The only place in my mall that sells those is ULTA, if I am not mistaken. As far as coming out with more, if they do it'll be a seasonal thing...it looks like they're phasing out the bubble baths because none of the new scents have them.

But anything with fingerprints all over it=gross.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_That was DEFINITELY before my time, although last year we had the Twisted Peppermint in a bath fizzie and they sold like hotcakes since they were $3.50 each. The only place in my mall that sells those is ULTA, if I am not mistaken. As far as coming out with more, if they do it'll be a seasonal thing...it looks like they're phasing out the bubble baths because none of the new scents have them.

But anything with fingerprints all over it=gross._

 
Yeah, they were in the cutest little bar-like set up and you picked them out yourself out of these tall glass jars with tongs and made your own little bags and put the little tag on them. It was awesome.  
I noticed that today about the bubble baths! I noticed several scents didn't have them... well now I know!
It was funny, when we left LUSH, I was like, "I just want to go stick to my sanitary B&BW stuff that's all chemical-y".  haha...I'm kidding.  Y'alls stuff is really good.  I got some of the Coconut Lime Verbena body butter and a whole bunch of wall flowers.


----------



## badkittekitte (Aug 1, 2008)

i used to be really into lush but that was with a friend i no longer have, so when we ended our friendship..i kinda lost interest in the products and also when you dont make a lot of money you kinda have to chose between lush and mac..and as you can prolly guess mac won but they are currently doing retro lush and i have gained my desire back...hmmmm..sorry you were let down hun!


----------



## Jinni (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry you had a bad experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I adore a lot of Lush products, but the smell in the store just kills me. SO overwhelming. I believe there is some hype surrounding the products, but there are also some really good stuff (I love their hair care and soaps). Because of the hype, people walk in there expecting miracles, and then end up being terribly disappointed. Not a good way to start.

I usually shop online or plan ahead, so I can just go in there and grab when I want (without trying it out). Trying to get an idea of the smell of the products is just impossible for me while in the store.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 1, 2008)

some of my friends LOVE the smell of the store, but i find it so overpowering that i've avoided LUSH always


----------



## Willa (Aug 1, 2008)

I feel the same as you my dear
I just can't enter the store, it gives me headaches!
And I really think it's too much for what it is.

For stuff like that, I prefer to buy online on http://www.cherriflip.com the girls are very sweet, if you have any problem you can send back for free and they'll ship anything you want back, plus some free stuff to try


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 1, 2008)

I can definitely relate. I just never bought into the lush hype. I much prefer my philosophy shower stuff- its subtle and smells yummy!


----------



## ellienellie (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree hun. Their products are kinda blah to me. Not fantastic, not really crappy either. IMO they are a bit over hyped. But hey, maybe others find them wonderful. They just don't do much for me.

And when you enter the store, the smell *HITS* you like a slap in the face. I mean it's not a bad smell, just too many different things going on and _very_ overpowering. And whenever I've gone in, the sales staff were kinda pushy.....

I can certainly live without them!


----------



## blueagave (Aug 1, 2008)

Not a big fan either. When I was first dating my boyfriend, I bought a Soft Coeur... and when I brought it back home to try it out on him, we both hated it so much that I ended up throwing it away.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...And this was after I had bought some shampoo from there that smelled like someone had thrown a bottle of beer at my head, a really lame yet expensive shower jelly, and an eggnog lip balm which was so disgustingly waxy and actually seeped into my mouth and made my throat hurt. Even after all the rave reviews I had heard, I realized that LUSH wasn't for me.

My roomate travels a lot for business, and whenever I pick her up at the airport, I usually have to pass by the LUSH store, and I instantly feel sick. It is sooooo overfragranced. If I'm near that too long I'm sure I'll get headaches.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 1, 2008)

I love LUSH but I understand it's not for everyone.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Aug 1, 2008)

*THANK YOU!! *

*Actually, I was going to start a thread about LUSH. I've never been to a store, never even seen one of their products in person (but I have online)..But on all the beauty forums (Specktra included) I've been on, LUSH is put on a pedestal..raved and raved and raved about!*

*Then, last week, my husband and I were at the Mohegan Sun Casino (Montville, Connecticut) shopping area, and I spotted a newer LUSH store (it wasn't there last time we went last year)...I said "Matt..Matt...oooohh...I gotta buy something!!". I was SO excited to finally be able to shop at LUSH! Then, we went in. Right away, I was accosted by this terrible smell; I can't describe it..It was the smell of bath products for sure..but NOT a good smell..Skunky, yucky... I looked around, and couldn't have been MORE dissapointed! Everything was REDICULOUSLY OVERpriced...Now, I'll pay quite a bit for beauty products of all kinds; IF they're worth it. I didn't see ONE thing in there that was worth half the price they were asking. *

*I smelled things and looked at things...In MY opinion, everything freakin' STUNK! EWWWWW!!! Yuck. I was literally getting physically ill in there. My husband said he had to get out of there. HE was getting ill too!*

*I bought ONE thing (just because I felt like I HAD to give it a chance and buy SOMETHING)...A $12.00 massage bar. I had it in my bedroom in the bag. It melted. There was nothing in the cellophane wrapper but $12.00 mush! And it stunk!*

*Anyway,  with all the hype out there on LUSH products, I was SO severely dissapointed...that's not even the word...Crushed!!!! NEVER again will I even step foot into a LUSH store!!!! The Body Shop is it for me, baby....AND TBS has the fair trade program..so I'm helping a cause when I buy from them...And, yes...TBS is a bit pricey..but not NEARLY as expensive as LUSH stuff....OMG....I was stunned. Anyway, that's my opinion...I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way!!! Like I said, I too was going to put up a thread..but I had the fear my home would be burned down or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## panther27 (Aug 1, 2008)

I actually feel the exact same way Tdoll.not impressed at all..


----------



## TangoMango (Aug 1, 2008)

I used to be into LUSH, until I had a bad experience with their skin care. I have clear skin, but I was getting annoyed at how expensive Aveeno was, so I wanted a cheaper alternative. I checked out several reviews for their skin care products, and there were mostly rave reviews. I used it for about a month and noticed I had several small bumps on my cheeks. So I stopped using it, to get my skin back to normal and it took about 3-4 months to get it clear again. I'll stick to my Aveeno.

Their bath products are great but their skin care line gets a big hell no from me.


----------



## VioletB (Aug 1, 2008)

TDoll I am SOOO glad you posted this!!  I have no LUSH store in Salt Lake and I have been stalking their site for awhile now too.. but just hesitant to buy anything.  You know it's hard to buy online without physically experiencing stuff first, ya know?  I appreciate your honesty!!  I will just wait till I have the chance to go to a LUSH store and experience it myself.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No more website lurking.


----------



## Korms (Aug 1, 2008)

My love for LUSH is dwindling somewhat.  I used to use their products a lot because of my eczema prone skin.  Recently though, I have noticed the staff in the LUSH store I shop in have no regard for hand hygiene and will not wash their hands before cutting your soap or cleanser.  I could just about deal with a grubby hand touching my bar of soap because, well..soap is soap but having a sales girl shove my Herbalism into the pot with her dirty hands that were also covered in glitter was the last straw.  They should wash their hands as if they were working with food.

It grossed me out a bit and I've moved onto using Liz Earle cleansers now.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_Because of the hype, people walk in there expecting miracles, and then end up being terribly disappointed. Not a good way to start.

I usually shop online or plan ahead, so I can just go in there and grab when I want (without trying it out). Trying to get an idea of the smell of the products is just impossible for me while in the store._

 
Yeah, I feel like that's exactly what happened.  I mean, the way some people talk about this stuff, I expected something great.  I'm honestly not even that hard to impress, so I feel like I would have definitely had the same experience even if I had heard NO good things prior to going.  
I do that too online.  I'm telling you, I had my shopping cart FULL of like almost $200 worth of stuff and when I got there and smelled and looked at the stuff I had chosen, a lot of it looked nothing like what it did online and the smell was bad.   I agree with you though....it was hard to actually smell most of the products in the store.  I thought, "If I have to smell just one more thing....I'll get a nosebleed."

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ellienellie* 

 
_...And whenever I've gone in, the sales staff were kinda pushy.....

I can certainly live without them!_

 
Yeah, when I first went in the sales girl was all nice to my mother and I.  I told her it was our first time in a LUSH store and she gave us a good idea of how the store is laid out. She was like all over us for the first half of our time in there, then when she could see that I wasn't into it and I wasn't filling my basket with the crap she was suggesting, she totally ignored us and had an attitude with me when I was checking out.  No thanks.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*Anyway,  with all the hype out there on LUSH products, I was SO severely dissapointed...that's not even the word...Crushed!!!! NEVER again will I even step foot into a LUSH store!!!! The Body Shop is it for me, baby....AND TBS has the fair trade program..so I'm helping a cause when I buy from them...And, yes...TBS is a bit pricey..but not NEARLY as expensive as LUSH stuff....OMG....I was stunned. Anyway, that's my opinion...I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way!!! Like I said, I too was going to put up a thread..but I had the fear my home would be burned down or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I LOOOOVE the Body Shop.  It's awesome.  Their stuff has really great ingredients and is of really great quality but not as expensive as LUSH.  You get a lot of what you pay for there too.  You've reminded me to stop by there soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_... Recently though, I have noticed the staff in the LUSH store I shop in have no regard for hand hygiene and will not wash their hands before cutting your soap or cleanser.  I could just about deal with a grubby hand touching my bar of soap because, well..soap is soap but having a sales girl shove my Herbalism into the pot with her dirty hands that were also covered in glitter was the last straw.  They should wash their hands as if they were working with food.

It grossed me out a bit and I've moved onto using Liz Earle cleansers now._

 
I noticed how gross it was too. The soap chunks looked like they had been picked up a million times and had finger prints all over them.  Thats just gross b/c you know germs are stuck all over them...eeeewww!  The finger holes poked in the shower jellies did it for me.  Not in the tester...but in the ACTUAL ones they cut from....gross.  Everything is setting out and I just didn't think it was sanitary either.


----------



## concertina (Aug 1, 2008)

The smell can be overwhelming, but to me, The Body Shop is *So* much more overwhelming! And B&BW back in the day used to actually give me a headache!! They've gotten better...

Honestly, with Lush, its hit or miss. The bath bombs are almost always a hit but the massage bars, bubble bars and jellies are miss (for me). The bath melts are awesome as are the butter creams. I've never tried the face stuff. 

A few classics to try:
Sex Bomb bath bomb
Avobath Bath Bomb
Sexy Peel Soap
Sultan of Soap
Honey I washed the Kids - it smells stronger when wet. 
All that Jasmine Bath Bomb
Butterball bath bomb
Geo Fizz bath bomb
Buffy Body Butter - OMG, makes your skin so smooth!

The shower gels are also very strong smelling; you probably wouldn't like them. Dreamwash and Dream Cream are just *ick*. The solid shampoos are worth a try. The Prince Triple Orange Blossom Shaving Cream is divine!! 

Anyway, don't give up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lush, like every make-up/body care line out there, has their good and bad products.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 1, 2008)

It's rare I actually go to the store because all the smells mix together and you get a wave of it upon entering the store and your nose does burn.  I imagine all the soaps and products sitting out exposed to grubby hands can make them look nasty and who knows, they may lose their smell that way?  I don't know, but I don't blame you for being unimpressed.  I have my staples...


----------



## rbella (Aug 1, 2008)

You're too pretty to throw a stone at.  I wouldn't want to risk marring your gorgeous face and then you would stop doing FOTD's.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_You're too pretty to throw a stone at.  I wouldn't want to risk marring your gorgeous face and then you would stop doing FOTD's._

 

LOL! I'm cracking up...and thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yeah, I agree with what some of you are saying about it having good and bad products...like all brands.  I know for a fact I'll never go back into that store, but I'll probably for sure visit the Macy's one again because it didn't smell bad.  
I've gotta be honest with y'all.  I tried the Rockstar soap today and I really really liked it.  I rubbed it on my loofah and it made such a huge creamy lather.  It was really nice and made my skin feel really nice and clean, but not tight at all.  I've yet to try the Creamy Candy bubble bar or the MMM bath melt, but I'll let y'all know what I think of those as well.  I can see myself re-purchasing the soap.  But I'll for sure either order it or go to the Macy's one...lol.


----------



## vcanady (Aug 10, 2008)

So today my friend and I went into Lush for the 1st time and I have to say, I totally agree with you. I was sooo pumped to finally get so smell everything and see wat all the raves are about but damn I was disappointed. I smelled all the soaps and the only ones I liked were Alkamaar and Honey I Washed the Kids. The shower gels were ICK and I didnt smell ne of the bath bombs cuz I never ever take baths. Overall tho, it was not wat I was hoping for. I didnt even buy ne thing cuz, like you said, they looked WAY small for the price [plus I needed Bold and Brazen and Mystery kohl power hehe]. Oh well, at least I am saving money!! I LOOOVEE philosophy products tho, have you tried them? Amazing Grace is like HEAVEN, as well as Pure Grace. I also love their foody scents, all their shower gels are amazing. Philosophy is pretty pricey, however I think its worth it!


----------



## Monsterbilly (Aug 10, 2008)

I must say, i don't like the Lush store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't think i've ever used any lush product, but i hate the store itself! The scents are so strong that you can smell it from the other side of the mall.
Man, i would really hate to work there


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 10, 2008)

I think the LUSH store you went to wasn't well taken care of. 

The longer you wait to use something, the less it's going to smell so it won't be as overwhelming. I agree, LUSH does have their bad products but almost everything I've tried has been good or at least decent.


----------



## Sass E (Aug 10, 2008)

I've never heard of LUSH before..lol (sorry newbie here).. but if it's bath bombs you're after...  *Basin* is a really great place to get them.  They only have three stores nation wide, Disneyland, Walt Disney World and the Mall of America.  wwwdotbasindotcom

Their bath bombs are beautifully scented and are actually very affordable. They even sell them by the tube in a "Bath Bomb Barrel".  Of course they have more scents in the store than online but I've never bought one I didn't like.   A few of my absolute must haves when visiting the store are.. Three Words (rose petals release into your bath when it dissolves and it's heart shaped..too cute),  Butter and Vanilla.

Their soaps are also sold "by the slice" and are really wonderful, especially the Tahitian Vanilla one of my absolute faves.  If you're in DL or WDW  you can get mickey mouse, sleeping beauty's castle and other custom glycerin soaps as well ..those are always fun for the guest bath.

Their massage bars are not oily or greasy and do last quite some time and the body butters...ohhhhhhh.  Da bomb.  The shampoo bars are really wonderful if your have specific needs you want to address in your hair care routine and really do work.

I go once a year to DL and stock up so it will last me until I visit the next year.  I've never been disappointed or had a product "go bad" on me in the years time in between visits.

Anyway.. I'm kinda rambling.. I hope you find something you might like. Let me know if you do order something what you think.

Good Luck!
Dee


----------



## TDoll (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I think the LUSH store you went to wasn't well taken care of. 

The longer you wait to use something, the less it's going to smell so it won't be as overwhelming. I agree, LUSH does have their bad products but almost everything I've tried has been good or at least decent._

 


Maybe.  It was the one at Lenox Mall in Atlanta, which is supposed to be (from what I've heard) one of the best ones. It looked organized and all, it was the actual _products_ that were disappointing.  And the whole set-up itself of the products was weird, which is the same from store to store.  I didn't like the idea of everything being all touched and picked up, which is the same way every store does it I believe.  When I visited the LUSH at the Macy's at the same mall, the products were all the same...it was just set up in a way in which I could see it better.  It made the products look more colorful or something...I dunno, it was just more attractive.  

I agree with you though, the soap I used was really good.  I might buy some more in the future.  Just not at that store...lol.

We're getting another actual store close-by at Perimeter mall in a few months as well as another Macys LUSH at that mall and also even another Macys LUSH at Cumberland mall.  I'll check those out, but it was just a bad first impression I guess.  

I've still yet to try my two bath products...the melt and the bubble bar, but when I do I'll let you know what I think.  Maybe I'll save it for a while so it wont be as strongly scented! lol  They have seriously stunk up our bathroom vanity so bad...I had to put them in ziploc bags! lol...


----------



## TDoll (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass E* 

 
_I've never heard of LUSH before..lol (sorry newbie here).. but if it's bath bombs you're after...  *Basin* is a really great place to get them.  They only have three stores nation wide, Disneyland, Walt Disney World and the Mall of America.  wwwdotbasindotcom

Their bath bombs are beautifully scented and are actually very affordable. They even sell them by the tube in a "Bath Bomb Barrel".  Of course they have more scents in the store than online but I've never bought one I didn't like.   A few of my absolute must haves when visiting the store are.. Three Words (rose petals release into your bath when it dissolves and it's heart shaped..too cute),  Butter and Vanilla.

Their soaps are also sold "by the slice" and are really wonderful, especially the Tahitian Vanilla one of my absolute faves.  If you're in DL or WDW  you can get mickey mouse, sleeping beauty's castle and other custom glycerin soaps as well ..those are always fun for the guest bath.

Their massage bars are not oily or greasy and do last quite some time and the body butters...ohhhhhhh.  Da bomb.  The shampoo bars are really wonderful if your have specific needs you want to address in your hair care routine and really do work.

I go once a year to DL and stock up so it will last me until I visit the next year.  I've never been disappointed or had a product "go bad" on me in the years time in between visits.

Anyway.. I'm kinda rambling.. I hope you find something you might like. Let me know if you do order something what you think.

Good Luck!
Dee_

 
HOLY CRAP! I can't believe you mentioned this store! I was just thinking of it the other day. My husband and I spent our honeymoon in Disney World and we visited this store!  I didn't buy anything, but I was just thinking a few days ago that I wish I would have!
I LOVE this store because its like LUSH, but way better.  They have so many different soaps...like a HUGE variety...and they are set out like at LUSH, but they are individually wrapped in clear cellophane.  The scents were out of this world... I would describe it like what I wish LUSH would have been.


----------



## Sass E (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL..isn't that weird when that happens?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously, it's a great place to shop and the quality is amazing.  One thing I forgot to mention and I'm sure you'd agree...it's smells wonderful when you go into their store.  I spend sooo much time in there..lol, and since I only go once a year my husband and kids have their route planned out in Downtown Disney while mom's shopping at the Basin.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Maybe.  It was the one at Lenox Mall in Atlanta, which is supposed to be (from what I've heard) one of the best ones. It looked organized and all, it was the actual products that were disappointing.  And the whole set-up itself of the products was weird, which is the same from store to store.  I didn't like the idea of everything being all touched and picked up, which is the same way every store does it I believe.  When I visited the LUSH at the Macy's at the same mall, the products were all the same...it was just set up in a way in which I could see it better.  It made the products look more colorful or something...I dunno, it was just more attractive.  

I agree with you though, the soap I used was really good.  I might buy some more in the future.  Just not at that store...lol.

We're getting another actual store close-by at Perimeter mall in a few months as well as another Macys LUSH at that mall and also even another Macys LUSH at Cumberland mall.  I'll check those out, but it was just a bad first impression I guess.  

I've still yet to try my two bath products...the melt and the bubble bar, but when I do I'll let you know what I think.  Maybe I'll save it for a while so it wont be as strongly scented! lol  They have seriously stunk up our bathroom vanity so bad...I had to put them in ziploc bags! lol..._

 
Oh, okay. I really didn't think they were supposed to cut from the slices that had finger prints all over them though. When I go there are already a lot of pieces wrapped up and I don't see marks everywhere. 

About the soaps, really be sure to keep them dry when you're not using them. Mine went bad and the smell was soo bad. Much, much worse than the store's smell. It turned so fast and I didn't have it for that long and it was awful. 

Wow you have so many choices.

When you get out of the bath, it'll just be a light scent. It's not overpowering at all. The bubble bars are so nice though and you can use some of them twice if you break it up.


----------



## vcanady (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Maybe. It was the one at Lenox Mall in Atlanta, which is supposed to be (from what I've heard) one of the best ones. It looked organized and all, it was the actual products that were disappointing. And the whole set-up itself of the products was weird, which is the same from store to store. I didn't like the idea of everything being all touched and picked up, which is the same way every store does it I believe. When I visited the LUSH at the Macy's at the same mall, the products were all the same...it was just set up in a way in which I could see it better. It made the products look more colorful or something...I dunno, it was just more attractive. 

I agree with you though, the soap I used was really good. I might buy some more in the future. Just not at that store...lol.

We're getting another actual store close-by at Perimeter mall in a few months as well as another Macys LUSH at that mall and also even another Macys LUSH at Cumberland mall. I'll check those out, but it was just a bad first impression I guess. 

I've still yet to try my two bath products...the melt and the bubble bar, but when I do I'll let you know what I think. Maybe I'll save it for a while so it wont be as strongly scented! lol They have seriously stunk up our bathroom vanity so bad...I had to put them in ziploc bags! lol..._

 
I went to the same one!!! haha at Lenox Mall in GA, how weird!!!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Aug 11, 2008)

I used to LOVE Lush...the scents, everything...but that was 10 years ago.  Since then, they have started to cut corners (using less complex blends of essential oils, products are smaller, etc).  And the worst part is that they have really JACKED THE PRICES WAY UP!  I understand price increases, like the $0.50 - $1.00 increases we see with MAC.  But with Lush I've seen prices go up 30-40% in one increase.  And I think now that Lush has priced themselves out of the market.  As such, I'm spending my money elsewhere these days.  I still buy some of the really unique stuff that I know works, like The Soft Touch, Dream Cream, New shampoo, and Veganese conditioner.  But I'm limiting my bath products for very special occasions...because that's just a lot of $$ to spend one  bath!


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't live without their Ocean Salt scrub and my girls love three or four of their bath bombs/bubble bars, but I absolutely HATE the smell of patchouli and everything in that story reeks of it.


----------



## TDoll (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vcanady* 

 
_I went to the same one!!! haha at Lenox Mall in GA, how weird!!!_

 
Thats so weird! We must live close by!


----------



## RoxyJ (Aug 11, 2008)

I find lush to be a bit overpriced, sure there are some products that I like the idea of, but unfortunately they don;t seem to work any better the drugstore stuff, and for the price meh.


----------



## macslut (Aug 11, 2008)

I love Lush but, honestly, it is annoying that I can only order their products some months out of the year because of the melt factor.  And when I am in Columbus, if I hit Nordies (Bliss, Philosphy) or Aveda before getting to Tuttle, my money is gone.  Now I love Lush bubble baths and that is what I tend to buy.  It isn't something I would make a special trip for, though.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 14, 2008)

Girl, you need to try their shower jellies!


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 14, 2008)

the only product i like is the ocean salt scrub. amazing, but expensive. everything is definitely wayy overpriced. i don't continually repurchase the salt scrub because of the price.
i've tried the solid hair shampoos as well. they weren't that bad but they made such a mess of whatever you set them on & didn't lather much. lush has sort of lost it's appeal for me.


----------



## Sass E (Aug 23, 2008)

For those who are interested, Basin is having a sale right now on a variety of products and their famous bath bombs are buy 2 get 1 Free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


wwwdotbasindotcom


----------



## shea_47 (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_The weirdest part of the whole experience was the slab of greasy soap sitting on the counter that looked like raw fish....??? I dunno.  It was rolled up like sushi-style but in a big ole' loaf.  It almost turned my stomach.  Buuut, I smiled and looked away and stiiiiill kept an open mind and was determined to find something I liked._

 
The slab of greasy soap that's pink in the middle with seaweed wrap is Aqua Marina, it's my favourite facial cleanser actually. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does a beautiful job of cleansing my super sensitive/dry/red and irritated skin. The smell is something to get used to for sure, some of their cleansers smell kinda funky but I've used AM for such a long time I don't even notice the smell anymore. I love their rock star soap and candy bubble bars, definitely my favourite bath items.


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for the reviews about the LUSH line ladies. I wasn't too impressed either for my first experience at that store either.


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 30, 2008)

I wasn't impressed when I first walked in the store either but my friend was so we were there for a long time because she got wayy excited. I ended up buying a bubble bar just to see how it goes (not to mention it was so cute). Tried it, ended up loving it, went back and spent about $150 bucks lol I am HOOKED! Bubble bars, massage bars, bath bombs, face cleansers, I want 'em all


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 5, 2008)

You're not the only one I've heard to complain about the awful smell... A few people in a make-up group I have complained about it as well.

I'm kind of curious to go in there specifically to witness this smell I keep hearing about


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Dec 5, 2008)

It's kinda hard to start using Lush in my opinion. Why? when you don't really know the smells you buy random stuff, cause it's hard to smell the things in the shop.. too much scents. But, when you found some that fits you, it is really great stuff. There's a couple of products I can't live without now.

-Sea salt scrub... best scrub ever and I don't think it's pricey
In Canada it's like 30$ for 250g but the stuff is so... well made that you have to use only a little at a time.

-Mask of Magnaminty... what a mask, it's literally a pimple killer for me. It's 10$ for 150g and you get so many use of that!

- The facial cleanser like Herbalisme and Pharmacy smells weird I must admit, but it because of the all natural ingredients and no perfumes, and they work great.

One thing I don't like in Lush is their moisturiser... I tried a few and I like more ''synthetic'' stuff. I can't put makeup over their cream.. too patchy.. I don't know. I didn't try the really pricey one tho.

An other thing I can't live without now is the scrubbing soap Porridge... you have to try it... not too strong of a smell and after a week or two of use my skin was completely new, with no harshness.

A boyfriend of mine is... kinda addicted to.. minty feeling on his body (if you see what I mean) and he LOVES Demon in the Dark.. if you like that minty feeling try it.

But I must say that with the bad experience you had I find a couple of things weird. In my shop in Montreal there is samples of the shower jelly in a small dish so nobody touches the big slab. And the sellers they are so sweet, not pushy, always good advices, easy on giving samples to try... 

The best thing (I think) is to read the description of the soaps, go in a store and buy really small chunks of them, just tell the seller you need to try them, they really don't care to cut even small piece of a couple of bucks, at least at my store. They understand that you need to know you love a soap before paying the price they ask. And the fresh masks always looks fresh.. sorry you had a bad experience.

One last thing (sorry for the long post) after my scrubsoap I love to use their Emperor of Ice Cream cleansing buttercream, smells... heavenly for me.. and it's 20% soap the rest is hydrating lotion.

I must insist you try Sea Salt and Mask of Magnaminty... they are .. awesome, buy small sizes (specially the mask cause the shelf life is 4 months)

Oh.. and an other small tip: keep your soaps out of the shower and cut a slice when you take your shower, only the size you will use, like that the really creamy stuff don't just melt away, waisted.


----------



## TDoll (Dec 5, 2008)

Since posting this, it seems that EVERY Macy's has gotten a huge Lush area/counter in the cosmetics department!  I've gotta say, these are much better than the store in my opinion. Maybe because the harsh smell isn't as concentrated...lol. I've been in them several times and am STILL yet to buy anything else.....hmmmm


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 5, 2008)

Ugh, i went to a lush store once and the smell was so overwhelmingly strong that I tasted the scents and they didn't taste good...


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ugh, i went to a lush store once and the smell was so overwhelmingly strong that I tasted the scents and they didn't taste good..._

 
Lol yeah, you can't smell things in the shop, so many smells it kinda make your nose ''blind''.

Sometimes when I'm lucky enough to be alone in the shop with a seller I take the demonstrators I have interest in and smell them outside in the street.


----------



## lindsaycoe (Dec 5, 2008)

I worked at a Lush very briefly (thank goodness).  The smell gave me a headache almost every time I worked.  The products were okay, but not worth the price IMO.  The thing I detested was that they forced us to basically pester the customer.  The insisted that we do demos on every customer with the justification that the customers would not know how to use the products.  I hate high pressure sales tactics so I stopped working there.  I haven't been back since.


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 5, 2008)

I personally love Lush and couldn't live without their haircare, skincare and bath products but everyone has different preferences! I think the fact that all their products are natural freak some people out who are used to synthetic chemical filled products. They can be a bit harder to use and keep, and I think the fragrances are beautiful, but rub some people up the wrong way. I don't see how anyone could dislike Lush, as their products are so fab, but no-one's gonna jump on you for having an opinion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Smitten handcream, Whipstick lip balm, Honey Bee bathbomb, Marilyn conditioner [gives me blonde highlights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] & Skin Drink are my all time faves. Their products really WORK which I appreciate, there are so many beauty products with empty promises.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 9, 2008)

I just went to Lush for the first time today!! I was so excited I had to run back and post about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The smell surprisingly wasn't so terrible in my opinion- but my mother said it gave her a headache, all the different scents leaping out at her. 
The store was very small (it was in the mall) and it was extremely busy- the customer service was pretty good, however, and I appreciated them helping me out. I just wish it wasn't so crowded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd give their creams a try, and I bought a few "toner tabs" but I doubt I'll try a lot of their soaps or any shampoos.                   I just don't understand the concept of a solid shampoo, I guess.


----------



## Jinni (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I'd give their creams a try, and I bought a few "toner tabs" but I doubt I'll try a lot of their soaps or any shampoos. I just don't understand the concept of a solid shampoo, I guess._

 
I love the solid shampoo. The concept isn't really different that "normal" liquid shampoo. You just scrub the shampoo bar on your hair and wash. The only thing you have to keep in mind, is the keep the bar somewhere excess water can drain or it will turn into mush.


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2008)

I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love, especially their soaps! Honey i washed the kids, angel and rockstar are my favourites!


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jinni* 

 
_I love the solid shampoo. The concept isn't really different that "normal" liquid shampoo. You just scrub the shampoo bar on your hair and wash. The only thing you have to keep in mind, is the keep the bar somewhere excess water can drain or it will turn into mush._

 
Are there any benefits to solid shampoos, besides not using the wasted plastic with a liquid shampoo?


----------



## Jinni (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Are there any benefits to solid shampoos, besides not using the wasted plastic with a liquid shampoo?_

 
They are different, just like liquid shampoos so some are good for some hair types and not for others. My hair tends to get oily, and New and Ocean have both worked great for me. My mom has very dry hair and she loves Godiva.

I just like working with the solid shampoos better than bottles, but it's very much personal taste. I also like not wasting packaging materials.


----------



## TDoll (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ugh, i went to a lush store once and the smell was so overwhelmingly strong that I tasted the scents and they didn't taste good..._

 
hahahaha MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY. It just doesn't excite me.


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 12, 2008)

TDoll, if you haven't already, why don't you ask for samples? They give out very generous sized samples that last foreverrrr. And also, for things that you can't get samples on like bath bombs, you could always ask for a demonstration. Usually they have a bowl of broken bath bombs and bubble bars and they're more than happy to dump it into a big pot of water to show you the effects.


----------



## TDoll (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_TDoll, if you haven't already, why don't you ask for samples? They give out very generous sized samples that last foreverrrr. And also, for things that you can't get samples on like bath bombs, you could always ask for a demonstration. Usually they have a bowl of broken bath bombs and bubble bars and they're more than happy to dump it into a big pot of water to show you the effects. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've used pretty much one of every kind of the "basics". ...that made no sense. lol

You're right, the samples are HUGE. They gave me half a bath bomb, which is all you need for a tub full anyway.

But I've tried the bath bombs, soap, jell-o jiggler type shower thingy..haha, bath melt, and bubble bar. 
As I said, I really liked the soap and the bath melt and bubble bar were good. But it's just not something that really excites me that I feel the need to repurchase. There are other products I like better. To me, it's just all, "eh".


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Dec 12, 2008)

I am finding all of these posts rather amusing....i braved entering Lush stores probably 3 times in my life....the place makes me sneeze...and I don't have allergies.

I was on holidays walking through a mall with my friend...i started to get that watery-eye feeling...and started sneezing...as a joke i said ''omg there must be a Lush store somewhere..."  no word of a lie i went around the corner and low and behold....Lush in all its glory...

I have tried a few of their products.. can't say they were anything spectacular.


----------

